# 4WD Acculumator wanted.



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Who in the uk sell 4WD Attesa Acculumator cylinder? 
41630-20U00 

Cheers


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Just did a search on Amayama and got this: Genuine Nissan 41630-20U00 (4163020U00) ACCUMULATOR ASSEMBLY, TORQUE SPLIT

If the part no is correct, and you dont mind waiting 10 days or so, they are very reliable (I was surprised by the price though!!!)


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes I’ve seen this, Before I purchase abroad surly someone must have some sitting on a shelve in uk??


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I brought one from Nissan Parts in the US, was the cheapest place to buy one from


----------

